Ask HN: What is lacking in programming education? - jmstfv
======
dozzie
Sysadmin-related subjects. Otherwise we wouldn't have badly reimplemented from
scratch binary and source packages or static linking and fragile software
deployed in the most stupid ways possible.

------
arkitaip
How to customer validate, market and ship your code.

------
leed25d
Retrograde Analysis, debugging from a memory dump.

